

Inside a data broker profiting from Your personal data (infographic) - useflyer
https://safeshepherd.com/beenverified

======
jeebus
It's unfortunate with all the tracking and data-mining going on that once
information enters the public sphere, it's there to stay forever. Why can't we
DMCA our own private information?

~~~
useflyer
That's actually a GENIUS suggestion. Too bad Congress is in the RIAA's pocket,
not the public's.

------
j_s
Wow, a form prompting for personal information after 4,783,500 pixels
explaining why it's a terrible idea to type the same type of thing into some
other website? I burst out laughing!

Hope this infographic pays off for them.

